# Roof Racks - Straight on or Kayak Carrier?



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

My mate is about to purchase a kayak but he's just organising some roof racks for his car.

I have Thule roof racks + Thule Kayak Carrier 874

I slip my Barracuda SOT the correct way up in the moulded braces (or whatever they're called) of the Kayak Carrier.

My mate is buying either the Barracuda or Hurricane Phoenix and wants to know if he needs the Kayak Carrier or are roof racks sufficient. If he puts the yak upside down (hull up) directly on the roof racks will this cause any damage? Or does he need some sort of padding? If so, what kind of padding? Probably just easier to get a kayak carrier of some sort?

I don't know as I've had the Kayak carrier fitted on my roof racks since I first bought my yak.

Thanks gents
Agent009


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

The good old fashioned pool noodle is your mates friend! Provides padding for the kayak.

Although never having owned either of those yaks, not sure if they'd suit upside down travel or not...


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd say it depends on the layout/design/shape of the particular kayak. Hobies for example have flat gunnels and are designed to be transported upside down and simply strapped down but I have no idea about the barracuda or hurricane models.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the "whisper" roofracks , they are pro-rack brand and they are basically alloy on top = no padding...so I found some 1.5 inch felt tape at k-mart for a whole $2.00 and it has held up to the rain and weather for months so far with no problem , gives the yak some protection and also grip when strapped on upside down...no scratches only a few "water" marks where it sits , so there is really no need to get the yak holders , it's really up to what your mate wants - but both options will be fine...yak holders do look "cooler" though ;-)


----------



## Theumage (Oct 13, 2010)

It would depend on the material the kayak is made from as well.
I have a Thermomolded SIK that I use cradles for because of the shape, and I want to keep it nice and shiney.

The Wavedance Kingfisher in the PE is tough as nails, and I transport it upside down. The tri-form hull doesn't sit well in the kayak cradles either.
This sits directly on the alloy of the roofracks, and has rubbed off the texture on the kayak near the footwell and the seating area in small patches where it touches, but it is cosmetic. There are more scratches on the sides/bottom from landings/launches then the shiney patches from transport.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Mine goes straight on the racks hull side up. My racks do have rubber stripping embedded in them which gives some protection and grip


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

My Phoenix travels fine both ways. I prefer to transport it upside down on my bars. It travels just fine this way and I feel there is less deformation of the hull upside down. I like to have the deck copping most the pressure from the bars. As plastic yaks are more rigid on their top side.

If I want to travel with the kayak fully rigged I'll transport the kayak the right way up. I use a pair of foam blocks. At a quarter of the price of cradles, they are a perfectly good alternative if you dont want to fork out the cash. 
I don't use cradles because my car won't fit under car parks with them on my racks. And if you have to take them off regularly I find the blocks easier to remove than the cradles. Using foam blocks, has so far given me no issues.

These are the ones I use when I want to travel with the kayak deck up.

http://bla.com.au/shop-online/canoes-ka ... block.html

Ant


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks gents!

I've passed on the information. He has Rhino Sports racks....I don't know what these look like but he's going to put the kayak upside down onto these racks.

Cheers


----------

